# FAO: 'Rain'



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi there,

I was just wondering whether you could post some latest pics of your Z Tune?
Maybe a video? 

Will be very grateful, and I hope other members will like that too 

O_O


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

Bumpsy :wavey:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Might be worth PM'ing him a link to this thread buddy!

bob


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah let's see that :flame: the Z-tune is truly a dream machine, would love to see some recent pics


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey guys,

Ive only just gotten time back to myself to visit here, was gone for a long while!

Once again im not with the Z-tune, BUT ive settled finally, so expect some updates from me in the future, sadly right now, all my focus is on work and family, i hardly get time to spend on my cars anymore =( 

Soon to change, soon to change 

edit: I think whats even more sad...the R32 is still in Japan, goes to show how busy life can get sometimes!


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

Rain said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Soon to change, soon to change


Thanks for the update, Rain, and good luck.

Will wait patiently


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

Any updates?


----------

